# Evolio Aria 9.0 tablet, won't open without reset



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

My girlfriend has this Evolio Aria 9.0 tablet for just a few days and already there is a problem. Today it's the second time it happens.

The tablet just won't open. The way around that is to reset it, but it's not really a solution.

Also, if it's already powered up, you can tell if it's not going to open. How? You cannot shut it down. The button doesn't do anything anymore.

Once you reset it, it works.

Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if it were me I would return it a brand new tablet should work without issue.


----------



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

joeten said:


> Hi if it were me I would return it a brand new tablet should work without issue.


You're probably right. I hoped it was a firmware issue or something I can sort out without fuss.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have already tried resetting it so something is not right at a guess the storage could have an issue and is corrupting the operating system.


----------

